# Royal City Bowmen



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone
We are hosting our spring shoot this Sunday May 23 2010
two loops of 20 targets each
start time is 10am
lunch will available
see ya there

Rick :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

ok. but only if there are chips and salad with lunch


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never been to this club, are we going to need boots?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Rick,

There are only a couople places where you might need boots. I;m guessing with the little rain we have got as of late, you chould be able to get around it.....

...I know this does not give you an actual answer to your question......but it's something!

Good luck at the shoot. They have a great course.


----------



## Clip (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow...what a great turn out..."102 shooters" !! Thanks for coming out. Gord (Royal City Bowmen)


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

When's their next shoot? Is that the one in September or something like that?


----------



## Clip (Mar 17, 2009)

FALL OPEN 3D SHOOT

Sunday September 5


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Course yesterday. Had a blast and got to see some peeps i haven't seen a quite a while. 

Thanks RCB


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone
we had a great time on Sunday, good course good food
We are hosting a Trad and Crossbow shoot May 30
10 am shotgun start
lunch will be available
two seperate loops of 20 each
Trads shoot with Trads
xbow's shoot with xbows
see ya there

Rick


----------

